# Potions Cabinet



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Started to work on the new potions cabinet for the house this year, I'm by no means any type of carpenter so I'll be using a lot of wood buddy once I put it together.  It'll most likely have cabinets on the bottom, and several shelves. The entire thing will be painted a mixture of browns/blacks/greys to give it an old-wood look and feel, I'm thinking that I will paint the inside back of the cabinet a dark potion-like green. I'll probably be installing small lights in each section as well, however not very bright, just enough to give an ambient glow on the bottles/books/skulls that will be displayed on the shelves.

Once the shelves, cabinets and back are made, I'll be putting some heavy molding on the bottom and top. It's about 6' 1/6" tall and 32" wide.

Getting the hardware wall back in shape... still missing A LOT of tools, lol...









The supplies...









The general framing of the cabinet.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

The top shelf pattern, still undecided on it, all the edges still need to be sanded to give them a smooth finish.









The base, which will also have several layers of molding.









Plenty more to come! :googly:


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

OOOOO thats going to be really nice when it's done!!!
I love it already.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks DS, yours have always been an inspiration! Still on the hunt for some more ornate (claw-like) feet though, ones that bend outward a tad.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool JohnnyL


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Excellent Johnny! I know this is going to be so amazing when you're finished!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

johnny tell me those feet you bought right? I really like that its gunna be fantastic.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, I bought the feet at Home Depot, I definitely don't have the machinery to carve anything, lol. I'd like to find some others though.

I'll be installing two cabinet doors at the bottom, and 3-4 shelves above those. The cabinet will have two large handles on it sealed together with old chains. Inside, I'll have a motor slowly pushing against the two cabinet doors, possibly with some very very low grunting noises and a green light.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

dang! all fancy and stuff. makes mine look like a 5th grade made them. Nice,


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Nick! I love yours, definitely does not look like a 5th grader made it. Plus, I love your ingredient jars and items on the shelves.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great job so far JL.
Cant wait to see it done


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Everyone!

Here are some updates, I've been really building this "as I go" so, things are bound to cause problems, haha. I cut the top crown molding at the wrong angles on the site (for the corners), so I had to shorten it and will cut smaller side pieces to fix it. Under the layer that the crown molding is on will probably be a small piece of molding to round it off a bit. The bottom shelf and cabinets (as well as molding) haven't been put on, nor has the back.

Crown molding progress.









Shelf progress, with some items on it to get a general idea.









All the shelves have an overhand in the front, so I can install small lights to give an ambient glow within the case.


















Top shelf corner.









When everything is pieced together, all the edges will be sanded down to give it a smooth finish.

More updates soon (I hope)!


----------



## keLLieG (Sep 6, 2008)

for someone who is by "no means a carpenter." I'm impressed. It's fantastic! Have you seen my husband's? It looks like a fifth grader made 'em! (j/k hon!)


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's AWESOME!


----------



## zombieorder (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow! That is really cool!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is looking good!! BTW I love your moon shaped bottle, too cool!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

you might like your legs a bit more if you added a skirting on that shelf since you adding the molding to the top.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah I'll be adding a subtle trim around the base, nothing too ornate ($$$$$) so it should help out. Also the cabinets at the bottom will draw a lot of attention once done.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Lookin' good JL


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks DS!

I installed the bottom shelf this morning, will work on the cabinets and the trim tonight.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

That's awsome looking. Nice work. I like your collection of items on the shelves.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Spookie!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

That is some nice wood working. Wish I had the patience (and the skill) to do that kind of work. I remember my boss telling me about a neighbor of his being a "finish carpenter" and I asked him how long he'd been in this country.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't forget the monster popping out and the special potion! Very nice Johnny, can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Alright, I worked on the shelf a bit more today. Not finished yet with the detailing (still need to go over with black to highlight the wood finish.

Here it is unfinished:









Here is is after it's dark brown/black base coat and some ragging (diluted white painte):









Some ideas as far as placement of objects:









Testing some of the lighting, here is the idea of the "ominous" green glow coming from the cabinet below:









Here's an overview of the entire cabinet:









I still need to install lighting in the shelves to provide some ambient glow on the objects. Also, I need to go over it a bit more to add some detailing here and there. I'm still looking for some nice knobs to install on the bottom cabinets, then I'll hold them together with some rusting chains. I also need to print out my labels for the bottles.

More to come!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking very sweet!!!! Haven't seen you on the forum lately so I guess you have been hard at work. Nice job!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Oooo I LOVE it.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks a lot Joisey and DS! Actually just finished putting the back on it the other day and then painted it today (after sanding it down). Kind of rushed it as the heat was killing me, but I'll go back over it a bit to fix up some spots. I'm really happy with the new "dental" molding I used on top, it turned out better than I thought it would.

DS - Yours were truly what started it all!


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

This looks great. Some skull head hardware would look great on those doors! I am really digging the crown molding and the paint job. It looks big and ominous!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW! Excellent work...can't wait to see the pics of it set up with the bottles/jars in your haunt!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good JohnnyL. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

and the crooked broom stick is a great accent!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Looks awesome with the paint and lighting! Nice selection of objects to fill it as well. I've made plans to dismnatle and burn mine after seeing yours. Made it out of scrap lumber last fall as a last minute addition to my witch scene. Guess I'll sign up at the Vo-Tech school for a course in cabinet making! LOL!
Great job, (as if we expected anything less!)


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

cool cabinet. I don't know if this is old news to anyone, but I came across this the other day, it's some vintage poison labels, if you need something to dress up your bottles, you might want to check 'em out.

http://www.spookshows.com/poison/poison.htm


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

tcarter said:


> cool cabinet. I don't know if this is old news to anyone, but I came across this the other day, it's some vintage poison labels, if you need something to dress up your bottles, you might want to check 'em out.
> 
> http://www.spookshows.com/poison/poison.htm


Those are neat! I like "Insectodeath"


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks jdubbya and tcarter! I've been working on my own labels for everything, you can check them out at www.flickr.com/photos/lovemanor (most are in the index, but click on the Labels set, located on the right). I really like the ones you posted tcarter, may have to sneak some in!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking really good JL! Needs some cob webs here and there.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Moon Dog! Once everything's installed in it and it's placed in the house, I'll be giving it a light dusting of cob webs using my WebCaster.


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

light the bottles from behind with a few white leds, etc. i saw that effect in another pic here in the last day or two, really made a difference versus lighting from the front.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow I hadn't checked in here for a little while and just looked through and saw that you added cabinet doors and painted it. I had no idea you were making a fine piece of furniture!! Outstanding looking.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

GOOD GOD MAN!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY CRAP!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I missed this one completely..
Great Job Johnny..
looks awesome..will go great with your decor


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

Very very nice. I can see no way that will not impress. Frankly I want one lol


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey you decided to go with grey  Good decision. It looks as great as I thought it would. And with your beautiful labels, it will be stunning.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

JohnnyL said:


> Thanks jdubbya and tcarter! I've been working on my own labels for everything, you can check them out at www.flickr.com/photos/lovemanor (most are in the index, but click on the Labels set, located on the right). I really like the ones you posted tcarter, may have to sneak some in!


Your labels are much better. great work.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Your comments are all too sweet! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

my god man! i'd give someone's right arm for a cabinet like that!


----------

